# Can We Apply for USMLE in Fourth Year MBBS?



## mary khan (Nov 22, 2012)

hello everyone,i want to know that can we apply for usmle step 1 in fourth year mbbs?please can anybody tell me what is eligibility for applying to usmle?and what is procedure i want to know the details.


----------



## amydecia (Feb 17, 2011)

This is my search result when i find about the Usmile..

It has the full knowledge how you can apply for Usmile..
My M.B.B.S: USMLE- United States Medical Licensing Exam


----------



## Rajesh Saagar (May 5, 2014)

Please someone give guidelines whether it is possible to apply for USMLE.


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

You can take the USMLE's while you are a student. You need to have passed third year. People usually take it at the end of four years as thats when the syllabus gets covered in asian countries. You just need to send your transcripts and ecfmg forms to ecfmg and register for a date. Visit the website of ECFMG.


----------



## Rajesh Saagar (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for good reply ms1995. Can you pls specify whether it is compulsory to attend the exam only after the fourth year?


----------

